# Pale Ale, thoughts



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

Just put down my third brew
1.5kg coopers llme
1.5kg coopers ldm
.2 Crystal medium
20g Galaxy @30
25g Citra @15
25g Cascade @10
20g Cascade @0
Us05
20l

I like nice hoppy beers!!

thoughts


----------



## yum beer (6/12/13)

My thought is if you wants thoughts on a recipe you should ask while it is still a thought and not a done.

Should be fine though there is a school of thought that says galaxy produces a harsh bitterness and is better kept to later in the boil.
See how this goes and adjust for future brews.


----------



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

Yeah fair call running low on beers so was a rush to get a keg bubbling ha ha, I'll see how it goes


----------



## paulmclaren11 (6/12/13)

yum beer said:


> My thought is if you wants thoughts on a recipe you should ask while it is still a thought and not a done.
> 
> Should be fine though there is a school of thought that says galaxy produces a harsh bitterness and is better kept to later in the boil.
> See how this goes and adjust for future brews.


Agreed on Galaxy causing harshness - I have just kegged a Mid APA where I only hopped from 15mins to go in the boil.

Galaxy was whacked in at 15 mins then Cascade @ 10 and Citra @ 5.

I have brewed this same recipe (grain grist) and this one definately has a more harsh bitter after taste. This will mellow and the beer is still a bloody nice drop but I wouldn't be using Galaxy in any boil early additions. I think last time my 15 min addition was Centennial.

My 2c.


----------



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

Cheers for the feedback Paul, I'll see how it goes and adj next time


----------



## bmarshall (6/12/13)

5g citra @ 60
25g casc @ 10
20g galaxy @ 10
20g citra @ 10
20g casc @ 0
20g citra @ 0


----------



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> No bitternes in OP's beer.


?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/13)

There is no bitterness in your original beer


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

I think there would be plenty of bitterness to cover that malt level

20g Galaxy @30
25g Citra @15

Without working it out there would have to be >25IBU


----------



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There is no bitterness


Cheers for the very informative post


----------



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

With the calculators I used worked out about 45 ish ibu is this not the case?


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

I just plugged it into BeerSmith using the original recipe and default AA% for the hops, I get 31.2 IBU


----------



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

13.8 galaxy
11.9 citra
6.7 cascade


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

Dread82 said:


> 13.8 galaxy
> 11.9 citra
> 6.7 cascade


33.6IBU in BeerSmith, are you applying a no-chill correction, because if I add 15mins to each addition I get closer


----------



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

Ha ha there is still nothing informative in your post


----------



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

QldKev said:


> 33.6IBU in BeerSmith, are you applying a no-chill correction, because if I add 15mins to each addition I get closer


I wasn't but if it helps all good I try ed to cool it but water up here is fairly warm and didn't have any ice so it took a fair while to cool, I might have to buy beer Smith instead of free calculators


----------



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

http://www.brew365.com/ibu_calculator.php is the tool I used


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

I wouldn't be too worried about the difference, I have not used you malt bill, I just used what ever was in the play recipe at the time so the different gravity will effect the IBU


----------



## Dread82 (6/12/13)

All good I'm just playing and looking for advice, Thanks for your replies I'll see how it turns out


----------



## Camo1234 (6/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You stil dont have any bitterness to balance it


Troubles expressing yourself???? 6 posts all saying the same thing but not elaborating at all with any advice???

Sorry not having a go but 6 posts is pretty extreme and not really helping the OP.


----------



## pedleyr (7/12/13)

I kept saying there was no bitterness .... As in there was no bitterness.

Bitternes is some what fundamental.


Will the addition of 20g of Galaxy at 30m not add some bitterness? 

Sure it might not have ENOUGH bitterness but there is definitely SOME.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

30mins is more aroma. You need at least 45mins for bitterness. 

I would be aiming for 25-30ibu for betterness alone


----------



## pcmfisher (7/12/13)

^ What rubbish.


----------



## QldKev (7/12/13)

A 10min APA must have no bitterness then.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/12/13)

QldKev said:


> A 10min APA must have no bitterness then.


BOOM!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

pcmfisher said:


> ^ What rubbish.


Yes dear.


----------



## Dread82 (7/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I kept saying there was no bitterness .... As in there was no bitterness.
> 
> Bitternes is some what fundamental.


What would your recommendation be then Lord bitter, help a noob out with you wisdom


----------



## Camo1234 (7/12/13)

The only thing worse than no advice is bad advice.... Bittering not coming from 30 min additions is a load of BS so don't pay attention to that piece of wisdom.

DS does seem to have some good knowledge some of the time but I believe he is just bitter on this subject so is expecting your beer to more bitter than he is.

Get yourself a program to input your recipes so that you can see the IBUs that you are generating... Then take the plunge and put your brew down and adjust up or down depending on whether it is too bitter or not bitter enough for you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

Dread82 said:


> What would your recommendation be then Lord bitter, help a noob out with you wisdom


scroll up


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

Camo1234 said:


> The only thing worse than no advice is bad advice.... Bittering not coming from 30 min additions is a load of BS so don't pay attention to that piece of wisdom.
> 
> DS does seem to have some good knowledge some of the time but I believe he is just bitter on this subject so is expecting your beer to more bitter than he is.
> 
> Get yourself a program to input your recipes so that you can see the IBUs that you are generating... Then take the plunge and put your brew down and adjust up or down depending on whether it is too bitter or not bitter enough for you.


Yawn


----------



## Dunkelbrau (7/12/13)

Bitterness is still extracted but at a lower ratio, depending on the gravity etc. There would be a few IBU from the 30 minute addition, but no where near the same as if it were a 60 minute addition. If you do the calculations, it would work out around 13-17 IBU depending on a few factors just for the 30 minute addition.

The timing isnt strict at 0-15 for aroma 20-40 for flavour and 45-90 for bitterness, "flavour" consists of bitterness and aroma.. the shorter the addition is in contact with the boiling wort, the less bitterness in the final product, which is why you have to add shit loads of hops late to get any IBU.. An example would be a 10 minute IPA etc.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

Which is why I said there was no bitterness.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (7/12/13)

IBU is a measurement of bitterness, so technically, there is, it's just not from a "bitterness addition" ;-)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

Which most people miss understand.


----------



## Scottye (8/12/13)

I have put down three extract brews that have been bittered with Galaxy, all three where 20g at 40 mins in 10 litre boils. Late hopping was a combination of Galaxy and Cascade or just Galaxy. The results were OK, not overly sweet but certainly hop (aroma and taste) and malt dominated these brews. Anyway I decided, even though Galaxy is one of my favourite hops, that I will be using Magnum and Challenger for all future bittering additions.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/12/13)

Guys, thread has been modded to stop this descending into a crap fight, posts deleted.

Stu, mate a more constructive approach would have been better. Something along the the lines of '30 minute additions offer less bitterness than a 60 minute addition, if you're chilling', rather than 'it has no bitterness' half a dozen times, especially considering you're in a 'less experienced' brewers' thread. 

It's been perceived as troll bait and that's a fair assumption.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/13)

VonScott said:


> I have put down three extract brews that have been bittered with Galaxy, all three where 20g at 40 mins in 10 litre boils. Late hopping was a combination of Galaxy and Cascade or just Galaxy. The results were OK, not overly sweet but certainly hop (aroma and taste) and malt dominated these brews. Anyway I decided, even though Galaxy is one of my favourite hops, that I will be using Magnum and Challenger for all future bittering additions.


Some hops bitter better than other, and some hops are better at aroma & flavour. POR is a great bittering hop, but not good for flav & aroma. The reason is "noble" hops make for better flav & aroma due to some of the following

Lower alpha acid content - less than 6%
Low myrcene oil content - less than 50% of total oils
Low cohumulone alpha acid content
Alpha acid:Beta acid ratio close to 1:1
Medium oil content - 0.5 - 1.5%
Some have a high humulene:caryophyllene ratio with values above 3:1 generally required for noble types.

A few examples of %

Hop. WOC 'Myrc Humul Caryoph Farne Other

Saaz .55 22.5, 42.5, 11.0, 13, 10
Tettnan .60 40.5 , 20.5, 6.5, 6.5, 25
Cascade 1.15 52.0, 13.0, 4.5, 6.0, 23
Fuggle 0.95 45.0, 23.0, 8.0, 4.5, 19
EKG 0.8 23.0, 45.0, 14.0, 0.5, 17
POR 1.5 37.5, 5.5, 7.5, 0.5, 48

WOC = whole oil content
Myrc = Myrcene
Humul = Humulene
Caryoph = Caryophyllene
Farn = Farnesene



Grrr......site dont allow formatting for tabs and spacing


----------



## Dread82 (10/12/13)

So ive downloaded Ianh's spread sheet and inputted all my data and sure enough its come out at 24.6ibu with the hop concentration factor on. Looks like its gonna be a mild beer.


----------



## unclebarrel (10/12/13)

Good work jumping on the spreadsheet dread.
I use it for every brew. IanH has done a great service for all kit and extract brewers !
The one time I brewed without it, (computer was a bit crook), I made a decent beer, but miscalculated it a bit.
I was aiming for a pale ale in the low 5's….I got just a tick over 6 % !! And around 50 IBU. Very nearly an IPA !
Actually drinking one right now !

I guess you can just hope beer at 24.6IBU tastes good hey !!!
Just knock em down and look forward to more bitterness in your next brews !


----------



## Dread82 (10/12/13)

Yeah it is mid/high thirties atm so will make any beer almost drinkable haha, ive got two more on the go already using others recipes.... ill leave my creativeness until I get my head round it a bit more. Just bottled a coopers beer of the month pack, the steam beer so see how that tastes in a week or two.


----------



## unclebarrel (10/12/13)

Good stuff man !
I hope you enjoy every minute.
Its a great hobby with even better rewards !



UB


----------



## Dread82 (30/12/13)

Drinking this now and quite enjoying it, nice amount of bitterness and nice hoppy finish, better grab another one as we have a cat 3 cyclone outside nothing else to do


----------



## Dread82 (30/12/13)

Pic


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (30/12/13)

Looks very nice. And mate it's hard to make a crook beer. They're like children. You love them when they are smelly dirty or just plain ugly. Either way it's a learning curve. Enjoy them bf they steal your car and run over the nabours cat.


----------



## Goose (31/12/13)

Nice on dread.

There's been some good head discussions lately and I am curious to see that pic taken 3 minutes later if you hadn't downed it by then


----------



## Dread82 (31/12/13)

I cheat a bit, the glass has cross hatch etch that maintains the head also makes the beer go flat quicker, not that it lasts long enough for that


----------



## Goose (31/12/13)

some work to do there fella, good try though this is always my objective:


----------



## Dread82 (31/12/13)

This is my third brew so yeah plenty to do haha, I'm just glad it's drinkable


----------



## Yob (31/12/13)

Dread82 said:


> Pic


what was 50 shades like?


----------



## stakka82 (31/12/13)

I always struggled to get decent/any lacing when I did extracts... went to AG and it's lace city every time.

That said I never did partials or anything, just straight extract with a few boiled grains. YMMV


----------



## bradsbrew (31/12/13)

Goose said:


> some work to do there fella, good try though this is always my objective:


6 mouthfuls to the pint hey goose.

Glad the beer worked out dread, hopefully that cyclone blew your house back up 90 degree


----------



## Crusty (31/12/13)

Here ya go big fella.


----------



## Dread82 (31/12/13)

Yob said:


> what was 50 shades like?


Haha no idea


----------



## Dread82 (31/12/13)

bradsbrew said:


> 6 mouthfuls to the pint hey goose.
> 
> Glad the beer worked out dread, hopefully that cyclone blew your house back up 90 degree


House made it back, Palm out the back only half way


----------

